# Visa Run - This week + questions



## DanielAli (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum and am posting last minute so excuse me if I am posting in the wrong section (as it seems to annoy the oldies on here).

So here is the scenario:
I am a US citizen looking for work in UAE. I flew Etihad and hence landed in AbuDhabi where I was stamped a 30 day visa. This was on 11.02.2011.

Currently I am approaching the end of my visa and from what I have read are the one of two things:
1) I can renew the visa once from within the country 
2) I can do a visa run to Oman 
3) I can fly to Qatar and back

Considering, the options above I have the following questions:
Option 1) If i renew it within the country would I be able to go and do a visa run right after the renewal expires? Or will I have to sit out of UAE for 30 days? Could someone please clarify that?
Option 2) Is anyone on the forum looking to head to Oman, if so, I will be willing to hitch along and share expenses.
Option 3) Considering I can find a cheap airfare for Qatar, can anyone highlight the particulars of going this route? For example, Do I have to pay a fee for a visa at Qatar airport? And, if there is any hassle on the way back when you fly into UAE? I mean do the immigration officers greet you with a smile? or a frown? 

In any case, any and all information will be appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

unfortunately I can only answer #3. You normally would pay a visa fee at Qatar airport, it's 200 riyals. But, you can ask for a transit stamp if you just go in and out, and totally depends on the agents mood at that moment if they give it to you or not. And when you get back in UAE they've always been super nice to me, especially with a US passport, they never said anything to me about going back and forth, it seems to be common. But #1, I do not think Americans have to sit out of the UAE for 30 days, I never heard of that for US passport holders. I was in UAE for three months, I did the same thing- renewed it once inside, then flew to Qatar for a day, came into Dubai the same day without any issue.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Take a FlyDubai flight to Muscat....with immediate return. You will land in Muscat, bus to terminal, follow the flight connections to FlyDubai service desk, get return boarding pass, and get back on same plane for return.

Half the plane will probably be doing the same thing. You won't even need an Oman entry stamp or visa fee.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fayaz said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum and am posting last minute so excuse me if I am posting in the wrong section (as it seems to annoy the oldies on here).
> 
> So here is the scenario:
> ...


Have replied in your message above.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

How much is the overstay fee?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

100 dirham a day, if nothing has changed. You may or may not be charged it from the 30th day. Sometimes you get a ten day grace period. Just really depends though.


----------

